# Wheels/tire combo to use



## Jpecch91 (Mar 12, 2021)

Hey everyone, im new to the forum and thought i would start off my first post with a tire/wheel question. My apologies if this has already been discussed.

I have 2017 hatch rs premier. Love the car so far. As you probably already know, it comes stock with 18in wheels and 225/40/18. I personally dont like so much wheel and want more tire. Before I go and look at the big box tire shops, ive been looking at some adds online. Found a deal for a set of 15in wheels with 205/60/15 tires. The LS (same year) apparently comes stock with 15s. Would these be safe to put on? Or what other meaty tire options can you safely play around with?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Jpecch91 said:


> Hey everyone, im new to the forum and thought i would start off my first post with a tire/wheel question. My apologies if this has already been discussed.
> 
> I have 2017 hatch rs premier. Love the car so far. As you probably already know, it comes stock with 18in wheels and 225/40/18. I personally dont like so much wheel and want more tire. Before I go and look at the big box tire shops, ive been looking at some adds online. Found a deal for a set of 15in wheels with 205/60/15 tires. The LS (same year) apparently comes stock with 15s. Would these be safe to put on? Or what other meaty tire options can you safely play around with?


Probably. You would probably need some ECM reprogramming for the speedometer and possibly for anything else that uses wheel speed information.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

JLL said:


> Probably. You would probably need some ECM reprogramming for the speedometer and possibly for anything else that uses wheel speed information.


I’d measure the overall diameter of both sets. In theory they should be the same with smaller rims taller rubber and wider rims with narrow tires. I wouldn’t think GM would spend the time and $ to program a set for each trim seiing many have different wheel size.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

pandrad61 said:


> I wouldn’t think GM would spend the time and $ to program a set for each trim seiing many have different wheel size.


I'm about 95% sure that this statement is false.
But let's double check.
@Ma v e n @jblackburn


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

There's technically different calibrations for all the different tire sizes. But it's not really worth stressing over.the difference is marginal, and there is often a larger size variance between brands of tire than there is between the different OE sizes. I wouldn't worry at all on a Cruze.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

You may want to consider dropping to a 16" or 17" OEM wheel rather than a 15". The 15"s just look kinda silly on the Cruze.

I spent about 2 weeks with a 16 LT RS loaner before I bought my car, and then a couple days with a 17 LT. The difference in traction between stock Goodyear LRR 16" tires on the LT and Premier is noticeable even around an Interstate cloverleaf - the LT started squealing the front tire when I would have had plenty of leeway still on my own car. Response and handling is mushy, but the ride quality and road noise is great on the 16" wheels. The LT definitely felt lots more eager to accelerate because of the decrease in unsprung mass, and it did get ~2-3 MPG better on the highway.

I agree that the Premier RS does ride harsh, but I was able to get some ride quality difference by going to a 45-profile 18" tire from a different brand (Continental vs Michelin). The Michelins were stiff and transmitted everything to the cabin - and the grip and road noise wasn't that great either. The speedo is off by ~3 mph at highway speeds, enough that I keep it in mind when setting the cruise control, but don't let it bother me otherwise.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Jpecch91 said:


> Hey everyone, im new to the forum and thought i would start off my first post with a tire/wheel question. My apologies if this has already been discussed.
> 
> I have 2017 hatch rs premier. Love the car so far. As you probably already know, it comes stock with 18in wheels and 225/40/18. I personally dont like so much wheel and want more tire. Before I go and look at the big box tire shops, ive been looking at some adds online. Found a deal for a set of 15in wheels with 205/60/15 tires. The LS (same year) apparently comes stock with 15s. Would these be safe to put on? Or what other meaty tire options can you safely play around with?


Welcome aboard!

Whatever combo you decide on, stick to as close to 26.1" in wheel diameter as you can and you will not have any issues. 

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

